# Trying to Conceive



## Meadsar (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,

Recently went to see a pre-conception team at my local hospital regarding whether having a baby is possible with Type 2.  I was diagnosed in Sept 2018. The Specialist was really supportive and I have been advised to test my blood before a meal and an hour after for a month and record results.  I have been prescribed Folic acid too and told to come off my Jardine tablets and just take the metformin.  When I go back in a months time they will look at my levels and results of my HBAC1 test (that I am having a week before my appt) to decide if it is safe to try. 
I had gestational diabetes with my first child so know how hard it can be when pregnant as I had to take insulin. Maybe i am being selfish?  Has anyone else been through something similar?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2019)

Having a baby is very possible with Type 1 and Type 2 - they wouldn't even have pre-conception clinics 'attached' to hospital diabetes clinics otherwise!

It's hard work throughout the pregnancy though so how the hell could anyone call you selfish?


----------



## Meadsar (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks, when I said selfish I meant in wanting another baby and the fact it is hard when you are pregnant and the impact this has on the others around me


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 29, 2019)

It’s your body. It will be hard, but’s upto you to decide that. Also if your medical team thought it would be that hard they wouldn’t tell you to do it. If they are on board and it’s what you really want then I say go for it!


----------



## Meadsar (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks all


----------



## Meadsar (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi I went back to the pre conception clinic today and have been advised that my blood sugar levels are still too high and the only way to bring these down is to take insulin. As mentioned I am already on metformin but not quite doing the job. I am not sure if I want to go on insulin as I took it before when I had gestational diabetes and am worried about side effects etc. I have asked if I can think about it and get back to them. Does anyone have any experience with this prior to pregnancy? Thanks x


----------



## grainger (Feb 19, 2019)

What side effects are you worried about?


----------



## Meadsar (Feb 19, 2019)

Potentially being more prone to hypos, weight gain ( I have lost nearly 2 stone and want to lose a bit more), the inconvenience of injecting too as I found it hard last time.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2019)

Well if your BG can't be kept under proper control whilst not pregnant - how the hell do you expect to be able to when you are pregnant?  There is no alternative safe way to do it.


----------



## grainger (Feb 19, 2019)

Meadsar said:


> Potentially being more prone to hypos, weight gain ( I have lost nearly 2 stone and want to lose a bit more), the inconvenience of injecting too as I found it hard last time.



Eat healthily and there’s no reason to think you’ll put anymore than normal pregnancy weight.
Yeah hypos can suck but keep track of your blood sugars as closely as possible and you should be able to keep them to a minimum.
Injections - sorry that “inconvenience” is something you just have to get on board with if you want to be healthy and if you want a baby. Just try to think of it as temporary and try and be as healthy as you can be. We are not all that fortunate and for many of us we never had an option of injecting or not. Plus we give up our bodies to grow another and unfortunately with that comes sacrifices.

I hope it will be ok and whatever decision you come to you’ll find plenty of support on here.


----------



## Meadsar (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone I have been doing a lot of research into this and have decided not to go ahead with having another. My heart wants to but practicality has to win at the end of the day. I am blessed to have one child and some people don't even get that.  At least I looked at all of my options x


----------

